# Inantok VS Pagod



## Inglip

I was speaking to a work mate, and shy yawned. Then we spoke:

Me: Pagod ka ba?
Her: Hindi
Me: But I saw you yawn.
Her: Yes, because I am inantok.

Then I asked her the difference, and she could explain. She said one is sleepy and the other is tired, but for me, that means the same. Is there a difference between Inantok and Pagod?


----------



## DotterKat

Absolutely. You can be tired (pagod) without being sleepy (ina*a*ntok).


----------



## Inglip

Thanks. But i'm confused by the difference between them I thought they mean the same thing, tired and sleepy?


----------



## 082486

Tired means pagod, sleepy means inaantok and they are not the same. 
You can be tired but not sleepy or you can be sleepy but not tired.


----------



## DotterKat

At the end of a marathon, a runner may be extremely tired but usually not ready for a nap or a boxer at the end of a match may be exhausted but exhilarated and very much awake at the same time (especially if he won). On the other hand, if you have an anxious patient in a hospital, a sedative may put him to sleep even though he was not feeling tired at all just minutes before.

A person can be extremely tired (*pagod na pagod*) and yet be wide awake --- think of a soldier in the frontlines of battle or a worker doing a long shift. On the other hand, a person can be very sleepy (*antok na antok*) without being tired --- think of a bored student at a lecture hall or a person who has just taken a sedative. Finally, yes, a person can be both tired and sleepy (*pagod at antok*) --- think of  the same soldier now fighting for several days, the worker doing a double shift or the student in the lecture hall after partying all night.

Pagod and antok are not the same but neither are they mutually exclusive.


----------



## mataripis

Inaantok= sleepy/ Pagod= tired   1.) i am sleepy (need to nap)   2.) I am tired (and need rest for few minutes)


----------

